# Aktueller Pfad



## ich_Schmiddy (5. März 2004)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich den aktuellen Pfad ermitteln, also den Pfad, in dem mein Programm gestartet wurde?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. März 2004)

Moin!


```
public class PathTest {
	
	public PathTest(){
		Class clazz = getClass();
		System.out.println(clazz.getResource(".").getPath().substring(1));
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new PathTest();
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

